
Ask HN: Fellow hackers – Glasses or contact lenses? - eb0la
It is the time to change my glasses, and I am thinking about if it&#x27;s worth using contact lenses instead of glasses.
Most hackers have dry eye from staring at the display for long hours and I don&#x27;t know if there is any technology&#x2F;solution I might use instead of  the traditional glasses.<p>What&#x27;s your experience?
======
FroshKiller
I switched from glasses to contacts because I kept leaving my glasses
everywhere. My eyes don't get dry unless I leave the lenses in for more than
18 hours, but I do look away from screens frequently.

